# Dogbone Handle Replacement



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The rubber Fender dogbone handle broke on me the other day and I'd like to replace it with something tougher, most likely a leather one. I see many replacements available online but I thought I'd post and ask if anyone has purchased a decent aftermarket piece, made and available in Canada would be a plus.

Thanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen people make their own.

Is that something you'd be able to do?

I'm sure you could get instructions online including right here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to make a temporary one using some rope but would like a nice thick leather one most likely. I can't make a quality leather one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's cool, it's just that every leather one I've seen was homemade.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I got one of these to replace the one on my amp and they are lovely, but a bit pricey at $30

http://www.brookwoodleather.com/amp_handles

Next gen guitars has the synthetic leather ones that have the internal metal reinforcements (like mesa boogie uses) and they are very strong and tough (and cheaper):

http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/shop-for-parts/amp-cabinet-parts.html


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, I should be able to find something at NextGen.

I checked out Brookwood but he's in the US, otherwise his stuff looks great!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Go check out places that deal in saddles etc.. Jones Boys and Lammle's come to mind here. Another place to try is/are second hand stores. You can usually pick up an old suitcase for next to nothing....especially big ones. And post a picture of what you need. Someone here might have just what you want.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got Antique Electronic Supplies catalog in the mail today. They have vintage style leather handles for $11.25 and Fender Dogbones for $6.95. If they are shipped USPS there will be no tax or duty due to them being under the $20 minimum for assessment.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Buying anything from States is not affordable anymore. Their prices looks OK, but shipping is too expensive, and after conversion to Canadian dollars
it's simply too expensive. I don't know S&H what Angela's charging.
I started making my own leather handles. I have paid almost $30 Canadian for 6 clasps (tweed style).
Price was $2 per piece, S&H $10 USPS. (not from Angela - Antique)
If you're buying anything in big quantities, probably S&H would affect final price less.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That one looks nice ^^^

Better than this one ....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Q components/McBride has similar handles 
http://qcomponents.ca/home.php?cat=102&sort=price&sort_direction=0&page=2


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've also bought a couple replacement handles from Brookwood and they're top notch.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I gotta give it up to Next Gen! 

They had the exact handle I needed, plus some other stuff, at a great price. Shipping took one whole day, from Nepean Ontario to Sherwood Park Alberta in 24 hours, I ordered yesterday and installed the parts today. Pretty rad, thank you. Also nice to see a website still listing things in Canadian funds.

Some of the other suggestions here were great as well but this one is perfect for a working amp.

http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/dogbone-style-handle-black.html


----------

